# 2 word game



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

rite a bit like your describe the person above, this can be funny hav done it on another site so 2 word replies only doesent matter bout topics just follow the peson above but *2 words only *

ill start it with

piranhas are..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bad ass!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

mofos coz


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

they are


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

f*cking sweet


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

post whoring?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

lick my...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

yam bag


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, that sucked.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

three words


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

that start


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

was awesome


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

why bother?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

awesome! rock!


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

licking lips


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

love tits


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

blanket orange


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

covering face


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

sexual titboobies


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

with my


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

big dick


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

missing somewhere


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

up her...


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

the end


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

bor ring !!!!!!!1


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Opens lager


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

midget jumps


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

on my


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

big toe


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

and shouts


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

"you prick"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

kains ass


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

pwnz death


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

of the


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

piranha board


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

while filo..


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

chokes sandra


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

but doesent


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

insert his


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

tiny member


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Into Her


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Balls deep


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Then pull


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

A Monkey


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

big mess


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

all over


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

her mouth


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

then yelled


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Money Shot!!


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

and took


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ghostnote awakes


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and sees


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

he has


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

no member


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> and took
> [snapback]797702[/snapback]​


his tool


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

goes to


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

his room


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

And masturbates


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

leaves to


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

kick the


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

guys nuts


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

too bad


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cunta kente


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

name's toby


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

shaka zulu


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> shaka zulu
> [snapback]798003[/snapback]​


Who 'dat?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dikembe mutumbo


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> dikembe mutumbo
> [snapback]798068[/snapback]​


old timer!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

africa bambataa


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> africa bambataa
> [snapback]798085[/snapback]​


Who 'dem?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

mobb deep


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> mobb deep
> [snapback]798097[/snapback]​


Hey Luv (great song)


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

tupac shakur


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

westcoast legend


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> westcoast legend
> [snapback]798111[/snapback]​


king T


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

planet asia


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> planet asia
> [snapback]798119[/snapback]​


Asian Avenue?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cali agents


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> cali agents
> [snapback]798122[/snapback]​


Talent scouts!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

life altering sex


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> life altering sex
> [snapback]798136[/snapback]​


State Penitentiary


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

collon cancer towel


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> collon cancer towel
> [snapback]798159[/snapback]​


Toilet paper?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hemroids in my underpants


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> hemroids in my underpants
> [snapback]798168[/snapback]​


two words


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Eclectic Electic (also good song)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> hemroids in my underpants
> [snapback]798168[/snapback]​


Med down!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

pooopin yourmouth


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> pooopin yourmouth
> [snapback]798205[/snapback]​


poop dick!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> poop dick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


west hollywood


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

North Vegas


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

DIE YOU...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

^^ kthx bye


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

hello kitty


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

im back


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Filo said:


> im back
> [snapback]798379[/snapback]​


in outerspace


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

star wars


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

own planet


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

near the


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Taint area.


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

thats gay!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

so's sasquatch


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

go girl


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

thank you


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

welcome


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

to the


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

freaking jungle


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

now leave


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

for the


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

new world


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

of the


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ugly slappers


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Filo masterbates


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

too much


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Every hour


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Every day


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

with sandpaper


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

andpoo smellinglotion


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i wipe


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my booty


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

on tinkerbelle


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

adorable face


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

big mess


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sexy beast


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

am i


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

me too


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Me Three


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sexiest of all


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

the little


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

the biggest


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hero around


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

until it


----------



## Chunker-2000 (Jan 17, 2004)

it died


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and cried


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

in to


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

car and


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

drive home


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

and then


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

feed piranhas


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

nextdoors cat









(sorry would luv to do it f**king thing keeps shitn on my doorstep)


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

no body (no evidence)


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

how did


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

we get


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

laid tonight


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

it was


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

easy but


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i came


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

so quickly


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

not agian


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

so then


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i splooged


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and dident


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

use hands


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

instead, I


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

used my


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

giant schlong


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

to be


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

taco sauce


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

so now


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i have


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

to eat


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a very


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

large sploogeload


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

sour tinkerbelle


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

and swallow


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

my pride


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

because i


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

am not


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

very bright...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats becuase


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Meat popsicle


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

she wanted


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

taco sanpedro


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

but i


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sploodged my


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

underpants twice


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

then sploodged


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

on K fizzly's hair


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

her face


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

was red


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

with delight..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and whips


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

my ass


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

but misses


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my sploogingability


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

is awesome


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> my sploogingability
> [snapback]803247[/snapback]​


ok.. you now officially suck..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

to lick


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hesangry cuzhecantsploogelikeme


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

but instead


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

isplooged onhisfacecuzhessomean


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ummmm ok


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

RESTART: My grandma


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

has big


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tits and


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

onion booty


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

like the


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

in onionbootypornproductions


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there are


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

many people


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

with fat


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Swollen Cheeks


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

... wutta dick


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Inside Fizzles


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

gordeez sucks el salvadorian penis


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> gordeez sucks el salvadorian penis
> [snapback]803336[/snapback]​










Shut up FruitCake!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nope ppl who have el salvadorian peni's in their mouth cant call me a fruitcake


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ok another restart








there once


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

wreak havoc :rasp:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

N-Fizzles CHeek


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

oh my f*cking god...i quit this thread...

el salvadorian penis sucker is making me sad


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

K Fizzle


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

is sexy


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

and he


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

loves women


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> loves women
> [snapback]803593[/snapback]​


/ladyboys and


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

splooging inurface


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

ok gayboy

(if u aint gona play proply f*ck off weve had to restart coz u were fuckin it up calm it m8 2 words at a time, i thought ud quit this thread k fizzly???


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

haha yay i have another person who hates me on the board


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

restart seriously this time

i went


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

to geico


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

there nubs


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

because my


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

big toe


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

is infected


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

with ebola


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

however my


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

third eye


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

is oozing


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

with some


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

green stuff


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

on my


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

middle finger


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i got


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a huge


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

butt cheeck


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

on my


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

2 legs


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

and its


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

abnormally large


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

on friday's


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

And I


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

am about


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

to leave..


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

for vegas!!!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

when i


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

inked82 said:


> when i
> [snapback]804313[/snapback]​


Got stopped


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

BY THE


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

police man


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

He said


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

that you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

are fat


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

but thin


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

but ugly


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

so you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

had to


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

start using


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

beer bongs


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

to further


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

his metabolism


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

because he


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

eats alotta


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

fat cakes


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and big


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

hot dogs


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

with mustard


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

but he


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

threw up


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

so much


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

cat food


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

that he


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

left out


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

so much


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

guacamole sauce


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

that it


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

fell down


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

and hit


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my cats


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

so you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

better not


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

better not


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

f*ck with


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

his cats


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

or else


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

he'll sh*t


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

on u


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

k fizzly


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ha ha


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

only joking.

About the


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur funny

i love you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

see i didnt de rail ur thread


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

just did!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

haha


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wuts up


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

k fizzly


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nm u


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

had fun


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

me to


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i guess


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur gf


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

is hot


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur lucky


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

i know


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

she is


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so sexy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

like me


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur ugly


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

like Kfizzly


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and his fish


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

called filo


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and said


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

"dooooo whippie"


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

u loon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and a


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

brine shrimp


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

shouted you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dog eater


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

gohstnote is ugly


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> gohstnote is ugly
> [snapback]806551[/snapback]​


dont start..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

please agian


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

what the


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ok dont


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dont wut


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

your niegbhor


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

is very


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

f*cking hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

to bad im to shy to talk to her nick


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> f*cking hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]806650[/snapback]​


she burns


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

like hell!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and goes


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

into masturbation!


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

whats sex?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sex is


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

when two


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

people love


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

each other


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and connect


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

"special hug"


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

one has


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

a booly


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

the other


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

has a


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nice plamp


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and also


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

big doo doos


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and poo poos


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

very choft


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

what the


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

plamp booly?


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> plamp booly?
> [snapback]810197[/snapback]​


ok then

(what the hell is plamp booly? im frm ther uk is it something us or what????????)


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

inked82 said:


> ok then
> (what the hell is plamp booly? im frm ther uk is it something us or what????????)
> [snapback]810201[/snapback]​


I have no idea what it is.. I'm in the US and i've never heard of it.. maybe k Fizzly will a nice guy and fill us in?


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

they grab


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my balls


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

plamp-butt ...booly-penis...choft-soft...doo doos-breasts

my friend uses it all the time...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and rip


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

them off


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

oww that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

was my


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

balls man


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

you son


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

of a


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

double post


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

should eat


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

every time


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

you feel


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

it comes


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

a mouthful


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

in your


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

soild pants


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

sir you


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

are the


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

biggest idiot


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

gayest ever


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

in the


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ash is


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

the man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what is


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Harley going


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

to do


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

AH HA!!!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

here it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

goes he


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

cant stop


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

the maddness


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

For anyone


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

here today


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

we have


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

PIRANHA FURY!


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

fury rules


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

yes indeed :nod:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and also


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

and also


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

whats that bout


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

has the


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Best Site.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

for spam


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

lost control?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

protien payload


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

coming out


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

all angles


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

on top


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

of my


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Christmas tree.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

is big


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

so is


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

Michal Jackson


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

child molested


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

nose lacking


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

is tasty


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

this doesnt


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

make sense


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

At all.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Thats why


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The GreenGuy


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

the hulk


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

needs lobotomy


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

for his


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

rage problem


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

rageaholics anonimus


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

anger management


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

heres johnny


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

hes hungry


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

for guts


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

and blood


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and guts


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

more blood


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and vagina's


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

maybe dicks


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

who knows


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

i'm fucked


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

i agree


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

why not?


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

he's kool :nod:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

uh huh


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

he's right


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

got lost


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

in to


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

the famous


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

TWILIGHT ZONE


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

oh no


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

not the


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

twilight zone


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

now i'm


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

touching my


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

little wee wee


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ewwww gross


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just like


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

micheal jackson


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

michael who?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

michael moore!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

is a


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

complete gimp


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

and filo


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

keeps posted


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

three times


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

in row


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

oh man!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and death


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

is truely


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

a hoe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i am


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

is it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a post


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

whore really


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I know


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

this thread


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

is great


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

isnt it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

it is


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

really good


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

for getting


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

alot of


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

post whoring


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i have


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

to agree


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

we should


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

posts up


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lock it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yes please


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i cant


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i am


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

not a


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

pfury mod


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

you sure do like this thread dont you, is it cos of posts


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

what are


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

these posts


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

you speak


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

greatly of


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

As requested


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just kidding!!


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

you're not!!!


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Long live


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

piranha fury


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Lahot is


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

teh sux


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

im lost


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

as always


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

need to


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

find my


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

penis enlarger


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

for filo


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

because he's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cause his


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Very lonely


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

and out


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

of money


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

and sex :rasp:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and rock


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

drugs are


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

what he


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

needs to


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

painfull biters


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that munch


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

his sack


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

and asshole


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

till they


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

fall off.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

how about


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

a big


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

colomesium asselus


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

hyphen said:


> colomesium asselus
> [snapback]814777[/snapback]​


which is


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

this thread


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

is really


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

cool and


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

pwnz all


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

disabled hookers


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

c*nt monkey


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

say what


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

if you


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

like to


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

be a


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

post whore


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

like filo


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ud like


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

this post


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

bitch ass


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

mo fucka


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

wont stop


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

till 462


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

im done


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

im not


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

me neither


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

how about


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

those lakers


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

who cares


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i do


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

go Heat


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

big diesel


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

mac truck


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

over hauling


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

good show


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

that really


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

okay time to close up shop..thanks all for coming..have a happy holidays and continue to support the number one fishsite on the net.."piranha-fury"


----------

